# FSH???



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

I know FSH stands for follicle stimulating hormone - have to get the blood test when AF arrives. Does anyone know what FSH does and what it all means?

Thanx and apologies for my stupidity xx


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee (Jan 8, 2010)

Carly, FSH is the hormone that your body produces naturally, I think it starts producing on day 1 of your cycle. I think the way it works is basically the lower your day 3 FSH the better as it means your ovaries are reacting to the hormone and making folliciles, the higher your FSH level it means that your body is having to work harder to get your ovaries to produce follicles. Clear as mud eh? So when doing IVF they give you synthetic FSH to get your follies to grow.

Anyway, some clinics now use AMH tests instead, I think it's a more accurate gauge of ovarian reserve. I have really really high FSH, but AMH within normal range.

Hope this helps

BB


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanx bumblebee - thers just so much to remember!

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Carly

I had to get these bloods done as well for Dr McManus, think its normally day 1 or 2 at the start of your period, she has prob asked for a print out of the results as well.

Jillyhen


----------

